# Suggest me a case



## MohawkAngel (Feb 9, 2010)

I would like a design horizontal case that would fit well in a living room so i can transfer my parts in it and use it as a home media center. It is hard to find one since my psu is having the fan horizontally placed.

Look at my specs and it is what i will put in it but i could remove the 9400GT video card since the onboard is able of high resolution also. 

Thank you


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 9, 2010)

What's your budget?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 9, 2010)

No real budget just suggest a case


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

The Antec Media Center PC (HTPC) cases are VERY nice   (try the Antec Fusion range)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool!

I've built a few machines around Silverstone HTPC cases, relatively expensive but definitely worth it if they meet your criteria.

Silverstone *LC13B*






One of my personal favourites....

Silverstone *LC16B-MR *





Pretty the same dimensions.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Cool!
> 
> I've built a few machines around Silverstone HTPC cases, relatively expensive but definitely worth it if they meet your criteria.
> 
> ...



Agreed, the SilverStones are quite expensive, but you do pay for quality


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 9, 2010)

I've built in both of those cases and it was tricky, but enjoyable.

I really love the LC16B - so nice.

If money is no object, my dream HTPC chassis - OrigenAE HTPC *S21T*


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I've built in both of those cases and it was tricky, but enjoyable.
> 
> I really love the LC16B - so nice.
> 
> ...



That is a beauty!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford that.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah, I'd love to be able to afford that.



Life sux


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm a pessimistic person by nature but if I really wanted that S21T I'd work out a why to be able to afford and justify it. Well, I _can_ buy now if I really wanted to but obviously I have others obligations that take priority than to buy a gorgeous HTPC case.



Life sucks!

I'm messin' - life could be a lot worse tbh.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm a pessimistic person by nature but if I really wanted that S21T I'd work out a why to be able to afford and justify it. Well, I _can_ buy now if I really wanted to but obviously I have others obligations that take priority than to buy a gorgeous HTPC case.
> 
> 
> 
> Life sucks!



I get what your saying and your right.  TBH, I know a lot of people that have loads of spare cash and blow it like its going out of fashion.....but they are never truly happy!

Theres nothing quite like saving/working hard and getting that item you badly want


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 9, 2010)

Antec Fusion case is my favourite if I will ever build one.
Also check out the Vidabox recently reviewed here on TPU.


----------

